# It's back, how do I uninstall Fantapper



## peter912

It's back again, how do I uninstall Fantapper ? I use Firefox as my browser.


----------



## johnb35

Go to tools, addons, uninstall.


----------



## peter912

johnb35 said:


> Go to tools, addons, uninstall.



Where exactly is "tools" located in Firefox ? I was looking under programs but could not see Fantapper listed there ?


----------



## johnb35

Don't you have a tools menu?  I don't use firefox so can't tell you.  You may need to enable the menu bar.


----------



## peter912

johnb35 said:


> Don't you have a tools menu?  I don't use firefox so can't tell you.  You may need to enable the menu bar.



OK , I see "tools", it's right in front of my nose at the top of the page. Then I clicked on it and Fantapper was under the title of "Extensions" and I was able to remove it .

Thanks for your help,
Peter


----------



## jhouse59

*How to get rid of Fantapper*

When i right click Fantapper.It just has a way to disable it. When I go to Tools in Fire Fox it's not any where I can see.I think the the people that made it just made it harder to uninstall it. Does anyone know another way to get rid of it? I've used uninstall programs and can't find it any where. I hope someone can help me.

Thanks


----------

